# No Hot Water



## ralphyboy (Nov 30, 2005)

I have hot water in the WH. The bypass valve is pointing at 12 o'clock. I cannot get hot water to come through any faucet. When I move the bypass to and from 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock a get a little warm water but it quickly goes back to cold. I have operated on city pressure and pump which makes no difference.
I have open the high pressure relief and hot water comes out. I have opened and closed the lower drains.
I had hot water a week ago until I winterized. Anyone have some thoughts.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ralphyboy said:


> I have hot water in the WH. The bypass valve is pointing at 12 o'clock. I cannot get hot water to come through any faucet. When I move the bypass to and from 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock a get a little warm water but it quickly goes back to cold. I have operated on city pressure and pump which makes no difference.
> I have open the high pressure relief and hot water comes out. I have opened and closed the lower drains.
> I had hot water a week ago until I winterized. Anyone have some thoughts.


 I have never bypassed before, but i would think there would be more than one valve?


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

I recently had a problem with my check valve which is located on the top/side of the water heater. It can be identified by having arrows to show water flow direction. It had become very noisy/low pressure when requesting hot water from any location in the Trailer. I replaced it and all is well. The water heater has the feed side at the bottom which fills the tank and the top has a check valve which allows hot water to pass through it routing to the shower, sink etc. If this becomes clogged or damaged due to hard water or something else it could cause your problem.

hope this helps

Jack


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Put the handle in the 9:00 position bleed the air out of the tank and lines let it run on gas for 20 minutes and you should have hot water.

John


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry for the thread hijack but----- Geez john, that trailer is long enough with out you changing the aspect ratio and stretching it even further. Time for you to see Dr Hoot Bob on picture sizing.

LOL


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Picture of water heater bypass valve.

12o'clock should be the bypass position. It keeps water from flowing into the tank and allows cold water to run out the hot side of the faucets. 
I suggest opening the hot tap then moving the bypass to horizontal position.







might work.

$0.02,
Scott


----------



## ralphyboy (Nov 30, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I recently had a problem with my check valve which is located on the top/side of the water heater. It can be identified by having arrows to show water flow direction. It had become very noisy/low pressure when requesting hot water from any location in the Trailer. I replaced it and all is well. The water heater has the feed side at the bottom which fills the tank and the top has a check valve which allows hot water to pass through it routing to the shower, sink etc. If this becomes clogged or damaged due to hard water or something else it could cause your problem.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Jack


Jack,
After replying to some posts I'm leaaning on this check valve. Is it accessible from the outside or inside?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If with the valve in the 9:00 position you are able to fill the tank with the pressure relief valve outside open but after shutting the pressure valve off you can't get any water to come out the faucets then the brass check valve where the top pipe comes out of the water heater is likely clogged. The 12:00 position bypasses the tank. I don't know where they stuck the hot water heater in your unit but you should have no problem changing the check valve from the inside.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you have cold water flow with the bypass valve in one position and no flow with it in the other position then you have a stuck check valve. It is on the inside of the trailer and there are two of them. One one the inlet to the tank and one on the outlet of the tank. If when you open the relief valve you get flow then the inlet check valve is not the obstruction it is the outlet check valve. The Outlet check valve is the top one on the tank. It is the brass fitting that is screwed into the tank.

Before you take it out . Please turn off the water heater, turn off the pump disconnect the city water supply. Open the vent on the outside of the water heater and then the drain plug. Now you can remove the outlet check valve. Should cost about $10 at your local RV store. Bring in you stuck one to compare to what they have to sell.


----------



## ralphyboy (Nov 30, 2005)

Right on. It looks like it's going to be the check valve at the top outlet of the tank. It took my herculian cheater bar to break the connection. The plastic valve it self had lost is retaining clip and maybe a spring inside thus allowing the plastic valve to completely shut. My dealer is out of them but has it on a quick turn around to come in. My DW found one at another store but one end was a internal thread were as the one hecho de mexico taken out is threaded on both ends. It's a check valve by CAICO. Although I can't use that one I like the brass make up of the valve rather than plastic. I hope those boken don't find a way to restrict the flow.
In case it gets gamey in here could I heat water for a shower by taking the valve completely out of the brass connector and reinstall?
Thanks all for your help.


----------

